# making goat sausage



## TroutRiver

I was just given a meat grinder by a friend who had 2, and I really want to try using it. We just processed one of our last meat goats yesterday, and I have about half of the meat in bags to make sausage with (already deboned). Anyone have any good sausage recipes for leaner meat? All of the recipes that I'm finding online call for pork and pork fat. I don't have any animal fat available to use... is there something else that I could use to substitute? any suggestions?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Perhaps a Summer type sausage?

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/gramps-venison-summer-sausage/Detail.aspx

http://www.food.com/recipe/venison-summer-sausage-43611

Both are recipes that call for venison..but one can interchange most any red meat in recipes like this.


----------



## Ray

you can make your sausage as lean as you want but adding some fat nearly always makes for better taste. you can look in any phone book and call a meat locker or meat processor and purchase some pork or beef fat, real cheap, and you dont have to use the preservatives used by commercial recipes, I have a couple books I bought several decades ago that have sausage recipes for everything from squirrel sausage to smoked pork. but there are so many types of goat and goat sausage today you'd do better on a google search for the type goat sausage you want., best wishes, ray


----------



## motdaugrnds

We just grind the goat meat by itself as there is always a little fat on the meat. If I ever decide to add fat from another source, it would be the fatty ends off a quality bacon purchased.


----------



## TroutRiver

Thanks for the responses everyone! Just finished making the sausage, and it came out great! I didn't add any extra fat, only the little bits that were on the meat. It tastes great and is still nice and moist even without any added fat. I used rosemary, oregano, thyme, garlic, black pepper, red pepper and salt as seasonings. 

Will definitely try this again!


----------



## jwal10

Did you stuff it or make loose sausage? I like to grind a little smoked pork shoulder with mine. Good either way, if a patty, just cook it slow....James


----------

